# Apricot Brandy



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

In recent conversations, this topic has brought back many memories with a few of you BOTL. I love having some of this around the house to add to coffee or just sip on cold days. Very nice to have a little nip with you while in the deerstand as well, just make sure you are strapped in. I am considering venturing into more of the brandy family. Anyone else indulge?


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> In recent conversations, this topic has brought back many memories with a few of you BOTL. I love having some of this around the house to add to coffee or just sip on cold days. Very nice to have a little nip with you while in the deerstand as well, just make sure you are strapped in. I am considering venturing into more of the brandy family. Anyone else indulge?


God Bless America, a man who knows his constitutional amendments and is using them to the fullest. Amendment #2 :gn and #21 :al. Cue the national anthem...NOW :u

I have deer jerky on the brain now.

Have a great saturday everyone.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I love brandy. My 2nd drink of choice. I like korbels best!!!!


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Actually love it also. Not to mention that good Moonshine some ppl hereabouts make!! Of course only one shot is enough if it is moonshine!!

But for the more refined...Brandy will do!!:r


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Never tried it, though I've heard it's really good. I have a friend who always talked about making peach brandy, and it sounded like something I could see myself drinking. Of course, if you don't like to wait, moonshine will put a fire in your belly just as well.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

This stuff brings back memories (foggy ones) of my early college days in Texas. I always kept Apricot or Peach brandy around for cool winter evenings. I much prefer a good rum or bourbon now.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Seems I have finished this bottle. I am still of the opinion this is something good to keep around. Great for an evening relaxer.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Do you make your own, KR?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I've only had crappy brandy (Christian brothers)......,. but like any hard liquor I always like the expensive stuff better....I bet I'd like a good brandy.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

burninator said:


> Do you make your own, KR?


I have atually been researching it. But it seems much easier to hit the liquor store and pick some up. I dont have the time to devote to keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

JPH said:


> I've only had crappy brandy (Christian brothers)......,. but like any hard liquor I always like the expensive stuff better....I bet I'd like a good brandy.


This is by no means a conniseur type of brandy J. This is just a descent, old fashioned, flavored liquor.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Real fruit schnapps is great too; not the high school Rumplemintz stuff. The brandy and schnapps should be made 100% from the fruit, not added to flavor some other distilled juice.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Real fruit schnapps is great too; not the high school Rumplemintz stuff. The brandy and schnapps should be made 100% from the fruit, not added to flavor some other distilled juice.


This has me curious. Are there any brands sold on a national scale? If so, what name would i be looking for?


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

Never had, but just the concept sounds really good for a cold day (as if, I live in AZ), but interesting enough to pick up some nonetheless..

I found some by "bols", "dukuyper", "potters" and a couple others on bevmo.

Dukuyper is an artificial flavor mill, I don't think I'd try theirs first.

The Potters version is actually rated an 85, which is outstanding considering you can get 750ml. for $4.99 at BevMo.......

http://www.bevmo.com/productinfo.as...de+matchallpartial&Ns=HighestRating|1&Ntk=All


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> In recent conversations, this topic has brought back many memories with a few of you BOTL. I love having some of this around the house to add to coffee or just sip on cold days. Very nice to have a little nip with you while in the deerstand as well, just make sure you are strapped in. I am considering venturing into more of the brandy family. Anyone else indulge?


You can always get a Gasahol licsense. This would kinda cover your butt about making it, since it is illegal. This is how most of my family made to keep the ALE from hassling them. Still they would get in trouble at times. I have a cousion that still makes it, but he must be really careful as the next time they catch him he will be doing some more jail time.



burninator said:


> Do you make your own, KR?


HMMMM.....You may wanna plead the 5th on this one Rat.  The ALE can be real arse holes about this.



Kayak_Rat said:


> I have atually been researching it. But it seems much easier to hit the liquor store and pick some up. I dont have the time to devote to keeping an eye on it.


The liquor store is much easier than making it. You gotta mind the fire(of course most have went to using propane for heat instead of wood). It must be watched incase something happens or goes wrong. And if you get caught by ALE, that's much more trouble than going to the store.

Good homemade Brandy is hard to beat. It's these people that make it just for selling that ruin it. They make low grade stuff, with crappy equipment, low alcohol content etc. Some of them even use beading oil to make it look as though the alcohol is higher proof than it actually is. (The longer the bead on the alcohol holds, after shaking it, the higher the proof.) If you have someone that knows what they are doing, there is not a Liquor store in the world that can make better Apple, peach, apricot, pear, or any of the other Brandys. All in all, there is nothing like having the satifaction of saying this is damn good and I made it. But the store is a lot less work.

CBF:w


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> This has me curious. Are there any brands sold on a national scale? If so, what name would i be looking for?


For Schnapps- Look for something in a long slender bottle, made in Germany or Austria, costs around $30.00. Should be pretty clear on the label that it is made 100% from the fruit it is suppose to be. You'll be hooked once you try it. Many times, the fruit may be unfamiliar berries as they are native to the area the Schnapps are made.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Brent, I am in awe of your hillbilly knowledge.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Brent, I am in awe of your hillbilly knowledge.


:r Well, I reckon I have my family in the hills of NC to thank for that. They have been making the stuff for over a hundred years. Check out the picture in my profile of my Great-Grandfather. That's what the real moonshiners looked like. Alot of my fathers half brothers and his father served time during prohibition in Atlanta for making the stuff. They also did business with such people as racing legend Junior Johnson and mobster Al Capone's people.

Also I forgot this inthe previous post, but another factor in making it would be letting the mash get ready. That would take roughly a week also dependent on conditions.

As far as Schnapps, Moses hit the nail on the head about alot of places using flavoring. Look for the real fruit like he says. My cousin did try to make Schnapps once. That's been about 15 years ago tho. I can't remember how it turned out, I will ask him and see it he has any knowledge(recipes) for this.

CBF:w


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I've been looking for this link since this thread started. This company makes some of the best fruit brandies around. I have their plum and cherry and they are outstanding. Made is USA too!

Should be available in your favorite upscale store.

http://www.clearcreekdistillery.com/other.html


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> I've been looking for this link since this thread started. This company makes some of the best fruit brandies around. I have their plum and cherry and they are outstanding. Made is USA too!
> 
> Should be available in your favorite upscale store.
> 
> http://www.clearcreekdistillery.com/other.html


Nice link!!! Thanks. :tu

EDIT: I Just noticed they carry the Apple in a bottle. A very cool item. My cousin also once considered trying this , but never did. I think it's a very good idea. Take a look.

http://www.clearcreekdistillery.com/apple.html

CBF:w


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the link, moses. I'll have to check my local beverage warehouse for this.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

It's that time of year again, and also a bump because CBF is still a hillbilly.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> It's that time of year again, and also a bump because CBF is still a hillbilly.


:r Funny you bring this up. Was talking to my cousin the other day and asked him if he had made a run yet. He said yeah, but his damn partners had stolen it. So, waiting on the second run.

Then he found out for sure that they stolen it. Now keep in mind my cousin is partially paralyzed (his left arm and parts of his left leg) from being shot in the head when he was younger. When he found out for sure he went up to the fellow that stole it, took a full 40oz beer bottle to the guys head and beat the chit outta him. One thing you don't do is steal a moonshiners moonshine.

When the police arrived the guy tried to have him arrested. The fellow didn't know that one of the officers was my cousins Grandfathers, brothers grandson and was actually a close relative. See the officers Grandfather was my Uncle and who also happened to be a moonshiner when he was alive. When they officer asked my cousin why he beat the chit outta the guy, my cousin said "because he stole my liquor". He then asked the officer what would Uncle Charlie, your grandfather, have done if the guy would have stolen his moonshine. The officers respone, "Grandpa Charlie would have shot him or worse would have killed him." Needless to say the fellow thought about this again and decided not to press charges.

Morel of the story, Don't steal a moonshiners moonshine. Or you might wake up to this guy wanting his money.










CBF:w


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

I suppose not the same but I really enjoy a nice Calvados from time to time.


----------

